# Camping in UAE



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

We're just looking at buying some camping supplies.

We are fans of Quechua Tents but are wondering if there are any cheaper/well-known brands here.

We also just saw some roof top tents for 4x4s. Has anyone got one of these? Any opinions? Pros/Cons tents?

Where do you buy your supplies from? Any great deals during DSF?

Anyone got any interesting spots outside of Dubai? We'd like to explore a little more! (Dog-friendly would be awesome)


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Friend of mine goes up in the Oman mountains whenever his other half isn't around. In the summer months he is up there almost every weekend, camped on a mountaintop somewhere - i should clarify that he drives a 4x4 very competently.

He has an account with Adventure HQ and is on first name terms with the staff there and recommends them.

One of the areas he disappears to can be found at Garmin reference N25 46.535 E56 6.784


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

A lot of people camp out at Showka and then mountain bike although the trails are good for hiking as well. Nice scenery.

25.034774, 56.021078


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

*Tents & supplies:*

For tents, they're probably not cheaper but I'd go with the Coleman Instant tents. Come with the frame already put together, couple of minutes up and snapped into position - nothing to assemble/dissemble. Come in 4, 6 and 8 person sizes - whack a couple of air beds in the 4 person one and you're good to go. 

Roof top tents will depend on the vehicle, and whether you intend to do any serious offroad driving. If it's just pottering out to a spot and back, you'll be alright - otherwise I'd skip the offroad tents. 

For overall supplies, ACE for the more important things and Carrefour for the less important.

*What & Where:*

As for spots, the opportunities are endless! Mountains, desert, coast? 

Friend of mine is a freelance travel/adventure journalist and blogger, his stuff often pops up in the National. His blog (Weekend driving ideas for the UAE) will have some useful suggestions, complete with GPS coordinates for all of his routes.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I got a heap of McKinley gear about a year ago in Inter Sport for fairly cheap including a pop-up tent. Never used it though.


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

IzzyBella said:


> We're just looking at buying some camping supplies.
> 
> We are fans of Quechua Tents but are wondering if there are any cheaper/well-known brands here.
> 
> ...


Buy a tent suitable for the climate/conditions here - as FBT says then Coleman's instant tents are great - we have two (a six man for one nighters and an eight man for longer stays) which we have used for over 20 nights so far this season (that's since the start of october).

Rooftents are good but they can be cramped and are very expensive. Also heavy to fit to the car and if you leave it on you won't be able to get into any multi storey car park.

Colemans instant tents are available from Carrefour as are chairs and tables etc.
Adventure HQ is great - apparently Picnico is good too but I haven't been there yet. Get lots of cheap stuff from the gift markets. 

We don't like airbeds, we prefer the foam "z" mattresses available from Lulu for around 120aed each - although they do take up a lot of room in the car (but we normally go camping with one 4x4 each anyway). We don't use sleeping bags as we find that the overnight temperatures vary a lot and blankets offer more flexibility (and you can use them while sitting round the campfire too - believe it or not it is really cold in the evenings just now!

There a few posts on my blog about camping 

camping | The Desert Diva

Good luck with your shopping and hope to see you outdoors soon!


----------



## mgb (Sep 6, 2008)

Some great campspots listed in here

Top camping spots in the UAE | GulfNews.com


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Dubizzle:

last year i got:

Coleman 4 man tent
2 air mattresses
2 camping mats
4 sleeping bags
large cool box
2 adult camp chairs
2 childs camp chairs
2 folding tables
folding camp BBQ
spare grounsheet
jerry can
2 large bottles of lamp oil
UAE Offroad Explorer book
Oman Offroad Expoler Book

all no more than 3 years old.

all for .............

AED 200!!

i went for a washing machine, but came back with all of the above - and a washing machine!
always good to catch someone getting on a plane in under 24 hrs doing major house clearance!

best bargain to date!

good luck!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

an easy spot / route for first timers is the route out to Fossil Rock.
you can follow tracks, or go alongside tracks for a bit more sport. 
It gets more 'fun' the closer you get to Fossil Rock.

Although close to Dubai, and always touted as quite busy, the few times we've done it, we've seen 2 other cars at most (though lots of wheel tracks)

Advantage is you are never really that far from a road, and you can join a road at the end to come home.

Be aware that the route in the Exploerr book needs an update - they put a fence across the track where you go up and over a road, so you need to take a short (3 or 4k) road detour to re-join the route.

good for a last minte, no planning day trip, with early afternoon BBQ and home, or stay out for a sleep, and back in the morning.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

mgb said:


> Buy a tent suitable for the climate/conditions here - as FBT says then Coleman's instant tents are great - we have two (a six man for one nighters and an eight man for longer stays) which we have used for over 20 nights so far this season (that's since the start of october).
> 
> Rooftents are good but they can be cramped and are very expensive. Also heavy to fit to the car and if you leave it on you won't be able to get into any multi storey car park.
> 
> ...


Hey Marina 

Izzy, if you want to listen to someone that knows a lot about camping - this is your gal.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

Also look into www.souq.com there were some pretty good deals on camping equipment.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Camping in the UAE is not challenging. Because we don't have climatic extremes there's no need to spend a fortune on high calibre camping equipment especially if you don't expect to be here for more than a few years or take your gear with you to other places such as Nepal. 

Carrefour has an excellent range of cheap yet durable tents and sleeping bags. That's where I got my gear and camp chairs. Don't buy the absolutely cheapest but the next cheapest. They're still going strong despite being 6-7 years old and used half a dozen times a year.

I do strongly recommend getting an air mattress or thick foam pad. Makes sleeping outdoors much easier.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm not a novice to camping, I just wanted to know about brands here vs home (no point in spending an arm and a leg on something we're used to when there's another brand that is equal or better quality for the price of a thumb, relatively) 

We've also never experienced a Roof Top Tent so wanted to know if anyone had any first hand experience with one in the UAE. It might just make setting up camp that little bit easier for us. Though we are lightweights so climbing up a ladder after a few beers might make camping a little "interesting". Plus, we'd rather invest in something a little more durable than buy a throwaway item from C4.

Tent brands and areas are the main things. Letting the dogs roam free would be idyllic as they need their exercise! Also, if anyone wants to organise a ExpatForum camp-a-long, I'm in 

P.s. Thanks for all the advice/help so far!
P.p.s I LOVE blogs, I'm going to go read the ones posted thus far!


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> I'm not a novice to camping, I just wanted to know about brands here vs home (no point in spending an arm and a leg on something we're used to when there's another brand that is equal or better quality for the price of a thumb, relatively)
> 
> We've also never experienced a Roof Top Tent so wanted to know if anyone had any first hand experience with one in the UAE. It might just make setting up camp that little bit easier for us. Though we are lightweights so climbing up a ladder after a few beers might make camping a little "interesting". Plus, we'd rather invest in something a little more durable than buy a throwaway item from C4.
> 
> ...


Definitely get a Coleman tent (from Carrefour ), well worth it. 

I might be up for doing some sort of camping trip, but as I ******ed my back over the new year - not sure if I could safely do it.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Fat Bhoy Tim said:


> Definitely get a Coleman tent (from Carrefour ), well worth it.
> 
> I might be up for doing some sort of camping trip, but as I ******ed my back over the new year - not sure if I could safely do it.


Did you throw your back whilst throwing some shapes? :tongue1:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

I suspect the back issue might have something to with the EAFL (but then I could be entirely wrong and it might something far more enjoyable as Izzybella eluded to  )


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim (Feb 28, 2013)

IzzyBella said:


> Did you throw your back whilst throwing some shapes? :tongue1:


I had to google that, so the answer is safely 'no'. 

Amusingly enough, I did it whilst improperly unloading a whole load of camping and offroading gear. Topical at least.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

where have you seen roof top tents here Izzy? For sale?

I'm seriously looking into getting one imported from South Africa. Haven't found much available here. I'd like the convenience of just folding it out rather than trying to erect a normal tent in the (Thursday evening) dark. At the moment our trips are usually limited to early Fri-late Sat. Planning a tour around Oman later in the year and it would suit then too. 

Was up near the top of (new) Emirates road (old Dubai bypass rd) in UAQ the weekend before last. Loads of empty trails running all the way to RAK with loads of camp sites plus loads of greenery. Some dunes looked like they were covered in grass!

Liwa is also a favourite for the star gazing opportunities so far from the cities but (even from AD) it's a bit of a trek. Not many chances to camp enroute there either. 

The link about the UAE's best camping spots is very misleading about the coast between AD and the KSA border. We've trawled it for hours and hours and there is very very little opportunity to camp on/near a beach until Sila (so 10kms from the border/2hrs+ from AD  ). The idea of camping on the beach at Mirfa made me LOL. Not somewhere I'd like to spend any time...


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> where have you seen roof top tents here Izzy? For sale? I'm seriously looking into getting one imported from South Africa. Haven't found much available here. I'd like the convenience of just folding it out rather than trying to erect a normal tent in the (Thursday evening) dark. At the moment our trips are usually limited to early Fri-late Sat. Planning a tour around Oman later in the year and it would suit then too. Was up near the top of (new) Emirates road (old Dubai bypass rd) in UAQ the weekend before last. Loads of empty trails running all the way to RAK with loads of camp sites plus loads of greenery. Some dunes looked like they were covered in grass! Liwa is also a favourite for the star gazing opportunities so far from the cities but (even from AD) it's a bit of a trek. Not many chances to camp enroute there either. The link about the UAE's best camping spots is very misleading about the coast between AD and the KSA border. We've trawled it for hours and hours and there is very very little opportunity to camp on/near a beach until Sila (so 10kms from the border/2hrs+ from AD  ). The idea of camping on the beach at Mirfa made me LOL. Not somewhere I'd like to spend any time...


 Fairly sure I saw one outside Ace or Intersport at Festival City


Edit : yes, I did 

http://www.aceuae.com/content/Product.aspx?pName=PRODUCTS;Automotive;4X4_ADVENTURE


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Many thanks vantage. I'll take a look but I'm being mega fussy given the cost. Want just the thing and there seems no choice here.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

I saw a rooftop tent once, propped on the top of an ancient Pajero. The two earthy looking older expats completed the image perfectly.

My biggest fear would be stumbling out in the middle of the night to satisfy bladder urges and momentarily forgetting there's 1.5 meters or so between me and the ground. 

What are the benefits to a rooftop tent? We really don't have wildlife to worry about other than foraging goats.


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> where have you seen roof top tents here Izzy? For sale?
> 
> I'm seriously looking into getting one imported from South Africa. Haven't found much available here. I'd like the convenience of just folding it out rather than trying to erect a normal tent in the (Thursday evening) dark. At the moment our trips are usually limited to early Fri-late Sat. Planning a tour around Oman later in the year and it would suit then too.
> 
> ...


There are a couple (different designs, canvas and a fibreglass one) on Dubizzle as we speak (don't steal it from me! :tongue1: )

Also Bling My Truck sell them!



TallyHo said:


> I saw a rooftop tent once, propped on the top of an ancient Pajero. The two earthy looking older expats completed the image perfectly.
> 
> My biggest fear would be stumbling out in the middle of the night to satisfy bladder urges and momentarily forgetting there's 1.5 meters or so between me and the ground.
> 
> What are the benefits to a rooftop tent? We really don't have wildlife to worry about other than foraging goats.


Well, as someone rightly said "because bears can't climb..." 
The main benefits are:

You can set up camp on steep/rocky/uncomfortable terrain without the backache of lying on the ground.
Easy to store on top of the car (obvious, much?)/doesn't take up much needed in-car space.
You can use real bedding and keep them within the set up. The tent just compresses the foam mattress with bedding right down.
No real worry about other people walking past your tent in the middle of the night.
Takes <10 minutes to set up the ones like the Bling My Truck ones - including the skirt and awning.
I like the fact you have a skirt to get changed in standing up (that's a big plus for most girls)!
I'm going to assume that there'll be less sand in your sleeping area if you're on a roof top. (i. You're knocking off sand as you walk up the ladders; ii. normal wind won't be picking up the sand that high. - I said "normal wind", don't be anal with me!)


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Pls keep me posted on what you buy Izzy. I'll do likewise. I've seen the bling site before and not so impressed. Far better selection ordering from Aus or SA. SA prices are MUCH lower.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Pls keep me posted on what you buy Izzy. I'll do likewise. I've seen the bling site before and not so impressed. Far better selection ordering from Aus or SA. SA prices are MUCH lower.


yes. If you pick it up in SA, you can do a fantastic, once in a lifetime, overland adventure to get it all here, just as it all wears out!


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

vantage said:


> yes. If you pick it up in SA, you can do a fantastic, once in a lifetime, overland adventure to get it all here, just as it all wears out!


sadly I get so little annual leave I doubt it manage to drive it any nearer to the UAE than Zimbabwe 

even with the shipping cost it works out a lot less than buying from the limited choice here. buying and shipping from Oz works out about the same as here, jus a lot more choice.


----------



## SA117 (Jan 26, 2014)

For roof top tents ,and 4x4 camping equipment check out : SA Way Trading page on facebook. 

They are selling roof top tents and awning,etc

Hope this helps


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

SA117 said:


> For roof top tents ,and 4x4 camping equipment check out : SA Way Trading page on facebook.
> 
> They are selling roof top tents and awning,etc
> 
> Hope this helps


Thanks SA but I can't make head or tail of that site. Are they not just selling kitchens and pool equipment? Very very difficult to understand what else they do...


----------



## SA117 (Jan 26, 2014)

They don't do kitchens as far as I know,they are a trading company that do pool equipment,general maintenance,corporate gifts and car accessories and part of there car accessories side caters for camping equipment for 4x4's


----------

